# Overcoming Depersonalization & Feelings of Unreality Book



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Overcoming Depersonalization & Feelings of Unreality is a self-help guide based on Cognitive Behavioural Therapy which has been clinically proven to be an effective treatment for the disorder.

Written in clear, accessible language by experts form the Depersonalization Research Unit at the Institute of Psychiatry and Maudsley Hospital, London

You can get it off amazon. I am going to buy a copy and share with you all how I am getting on with it. Does anyone have this book?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

let us know how it goes and if it helps any. i would try things like that if i wasnt 19 with no job.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I have it, its a good book, which might be usfull but as they say themself; the use of self-help manuals is never going to replace the need for therapists. Many ppl with emotional and behavioral problems will need the help of a qualified therapist.


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi , can anyone desccribe what are basic concepts and ideas of this book ? 
As I have not heard of many CBT concepts for DPDR yet , I was wondering what actually are all the 250 pages about ???


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Its a good book just buy it for the 10$, im to fucked up atm to tell whats it about.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

It's kinda like holding your hand while you cross the street. So if dp freaks you out, this could calm your nerves. It has a lot of activities in it, some that are like calendars for rating your dp throughout the day on a 1-10 scale. If you've just began feeling the symptom of depersonalization, I'm sure it'd be a very helpful read because it can help you get to the main triggers that are setting off really bad states of dp and also give you some hope with proof on paper that there are times when you may hardly feel depersonalized. They have a basic list of different dysfunctional thought patterns inside the book and an explanation of how they can be hurting or even increasing feelings of unreality, as well as ways to change these thoughts into a more positive outlook.


----------

